# (Plants vs Zombies 2) Can't find pp.dat



## ShadowStone (Oct 17, 2018)

You might have seen a similar topic posted to the iPhone and iPod Touch forum but that forum is inactive so I decided to post here since it's active, here's the link to the old topic if you want to reply on it: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-backup-plants-vs-zombies-2-progress-to-pc.517667/

Ok so I have completed the game Plants vs Zombies 2 on my old iPad 2 I used to use for gaming recently, and I wanted to move the save data file, pp.dat to PC so I can play it in Bleustacks. It's possible to move the iOS version's data to the Android version as they have the same file system and someone I met online did it as well.

I used iExplorer to move the files to PC except in the files there was no pp.dat file. Only got other files and no "No_Backup" folder where it is located. Please help me if you can.

Anyone?

Looks like no one will help me  please help me I really need to do this before my iPad 2 stops working forever.

Please reply, please?

How rude, no one will reply that's a shame...


----------



## r5xscn (Oct 18, 2018)

I would check the save file with ifunbox or something and compare it with Android's. Try to backup the save data on Android with Titanium Backup or something and compare it with iOS data. It seems no one has the same problem as yours, hence no reply. You might have a better chance posting this on the proper subreddit for this thing.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2018)

Bumping posts is against the rules here. If someone has information to help you, they will post. If not, they wont.


----------



## ShadowStone (Oct 20, 2018)

r5xscn said:


> I would check the save file with ifunbox or something and compare it with Android's. Try to backup the save data on Android with Titanium Backup or something and compare it with iOS data. It seems no one has the same problem as yours, hence no reply. You might have a better chance posting this on the proper subreddit for this thing.


I did find something that could help transfer iOS data to Bluestacks which is this: https://www.reddit.com/r/PlantsVSZo..._for_syncing_between_ios_and_android_root_is/ I will test this out later when I get time


----------



## ShadowStone (Oct 21, 2018)

Ok so in the instructions it said to use a file explorer in Bluestacks and find the xml file it asks me to find, I went to check Android>Data>PvZ2 folder, and the PvZ 2 folder wasn't there. However in Android>OBB the folder was there but only the OBB file. So I'm kinda stuck now.

EDIT: Don't worry used another file explorer and found it


----------

